# Where/What is Virus Vault?



## PCsHateMe (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi, AVG internet security 2011 has moved three items to the virus vault. Clearly this is something that isolates the infected items to prevent viral damage, but where/what is it? Can I get things out of it? Can I empty it? Can I view what's in it? Is there any chance of a virus breeching the vault?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open AVG, click on the History Menu - Virus vault - and then select Empty Vault if you wish to empty it entirely.

Items moved to the vault are quarantined and coded in a non-executable state and are no longer a threat.

It's best to quarantine things just in case of a false positive and if that happens the file can be restored. You should check what was moved before deleting and see if that could be the case.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Most AV programs have some form of virus vault. Though I don't know the details of the AVG, they are typically places where likely malware is moved to and: renamed to have a harmless extension, or encrypted so that it cannot run, or supervised by the AV so that it cannot run, or marked as deleted in a particular way so that it cannot run, or some combination. 

You can see the names of files in the vault and some information (e.g. what virus they were found to contain) about them. 
You can retrieve files from the vault if necessary. Bear in mind that they have been found to be infected and this could be dangerous. However they could be a false positive or the value of the file might in rare cases be worth the infection risk. 
You can also delete them from the vault, in which case they are gone for good.


----------

